# Keeping coconut oil solid at warmer temperatures?



## vertygo (May 3, 2015)

I found a no-bake chocolate treat recipe that is mainly coconut oil and raw cocoa. Obviously this has to be kept very cold or the individual chocolates will melt.

Is there anything that will solidify the coconut oil / lock it into the cocoa at warmer temperatures where it would normally melt ?

Thank You!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Pure coconut oil is solid at room temp - at least mine is.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@vertygo that is a good question! The fact that coconut has such a low melting point (75*F/25*C) makes it a hard one to keep from melting at higher temperatures. I honestly do not know if there is an ingredient one can use to keep it solid at a warmer temperature. I hope that one of the food scientists on Cheftalk would be able to help!

I do know that if I am making raw chocolate or fudge as a treat for some friends I use a combination of coconut oil, cocoa butter and raw cocoa. It seems to stay solid longer due to the cocoa butter but it still does melt in the warm/hot environments.


----------



## vertygo (May 3, 2015)

I hope so too Fablesable 

Maybe I can use an emulsifier to bind it to something ?

Otherwise, I suppose I could dip the final product in tempered chocolate.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Your best bet would be cocoa butter, it'll help set the item firmer. But regardless, coconut oil and chocolate make a meltaway candy, which is has a low melting point, hence it easily melts away when eaten. Another factor would be if the chocolate and cocoa butter is in temper. If you melt your coconut oil, chocolate, and additional cocoa butter and just pour it into a pan or frame, it will take a very long time to set, and when it does, will be very soft. However, if you take that same mixture and, once melted and combined, you pour it onto a stone slab and temper the mixture, it will set faster and firmer. What exactly is the raw cocoa product your using? Does it contain sugar?


----------

